# Beautiful Backroads Century



## TheDarkAce (Jun 15, 2008)

Just signed up for this ride in Cartersville GA. My first time. Curious to see if anyone else is going ? For those riding again, any advice or comments are welcome. See you there !!!

Here is the info:

http://hugeelvis.tripod.com/


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I'll be riding it with three buddies. I haven't done it before but I hear there's a lot of rolling hills and it is a really good ride. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## dirthog (Jul 7, 2007)

It is a very popular ride for good reason. Sag stops are very well stocked, there was a band playing at one last year. I have heard they changed the route for the 100 miler but the area is nice and scenic with no major climbs. Should be plenty of beer to sample at the end of the ride. I would try to arrive early, this ride attracts lot's of riders.


----------

